# Utah DNR now requiring mussel Certification for kayakers



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

(cottonwood creek or straight canyon to the non-Utahns, trib to the boxes)

Following the lead of other states, Utah is now requiring A mussel Cert for kayakers. Unlike other states, the license is free and can be easily obtained. The enforcement agency(DNR)is getting paid by the power companies to get it done. The officer we spoke with was very positive, and said they are only issuing warnings this year. The plan in Utah is to place self cert daily passes at put ins and take outs, but haven't gotten that far yet. The upside is they think they have found a bacteria that will obliterate the invasive species. Downside is they are still waiting for studies on the impact of the introduction of a foreign organism(see whirling disease).

Based on the info, they have left no room for wiggle for any water craft.

Long story short is they have started the process. There is a free annual pass you can get online here, which goes in the window of your vehicle.

Utah Division of Wildlife Resources


----------

